# اعتصام رهبان دير المحرق باسيوط  " بجد خبر محزن "



## خاطى ونادم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

كتبها نادر شكري الأحد, 04 أكتوبر 2009 03:05


اعتصام رهبان المحرق بأسيوط بعد الاستيلاء على ارض وقف الدير !
الرهبان يعتصمون لليوم السادس فى العراء والمسئولون غائبون !

متابعة - نادر شكرى






يواصل أكثر من 30 راهب من دير السيدة العذراء بالمحرق اعتصامهم لليوم السادس على التوالي داخل ارض وقف ملكا للدير بمدينة أسيوط بعد قيام مجموعه من الأقباط أبناء حارس الارض الذين يعيشوا عليها بوضع يدهم على الأرض والسعي لبيعها بمساعدة مافيا الأراضي بالمحافظة، ورفع الرهبان المعتصمون صوتهم رافضين الاستيلاء على ارض الدير الموقفة منذ عام 1926 والتي لا يحق بيعها الا بمعرفة هيئة الأوقاف القبطية طبقا لأحكام القانون .



قال الراهب إبرام المحرقى من رهبان الدير وقائع القضية بوجود مساحة أربعة أفدنه بشارع الجمهورية بمدينة أسيوط هى وقف لدير السيدة العذراء المحرق منذ عام 1926 ويملك حجة وقفها وقد تم شرائها عن طريق الأنبا باخوميوس المتنيح رئيس الدير ويوجد بها ثلاثة فيلات وقصر تم تأجيرهم لعدد من الأشخاص منذ سنوات طويلة منهم لحكمدار أسيوط تحت اسم مساعد مدير امن أسيوط والمحامى مهاب كامل وتأجير القصر لحبيب باشا دوس منذ سنوات طويله حيث كان الدير يتلقى قيمة الإيجار بصفة مستمرة من المستأجرين، ولم تحدث اى مشكلات من قبل المستأجرين حتى توفى حبيب باشا دوس وقامت ابنته بالهجرة لأمريكا وقام ابنه الدكتور وحيد دوس بدفع الإيجار وأثناء وجود حبيب باشا كان يراعى ويخدم القصر شخص قبطى يدعى "عطية" كان يعيش داخل بدروم القصر وتزوج عدة زيجات بعد وفاة زوجاته وأنجب 16 من الأبناء منهم 11 ولد و5 فتيات وتجوز أبنائه داخل نطاق القصر الذي يحطه مساحة واسعة من الأرض الخضراء وترعرع الأبناء فى أملاك وقف الدير ولم ننظر لهم باى سوء نية وتم تركهم كنوع من الرعاية والحماية حتى وفاة والدهم عن عمر يناهز السبعين منذ أربعة شهور .




​
وأضاف الراهب أبرام المحرقى أنه بعد وفاة الوالد بدأ أشخاص من مافيا الاستيلاء على الأراضي يحرضون الابناء بإثارة أطماعهم نحو الأرض حيث أن الأبناء أشخاص يعملون بمهن حرفية مثل النجارة وفران وتم إغرائهم بدفع 17 مليون للأسرة وثلاثة ملايين لمحاميهم الذى يدعى أحمد ابوليفه هو احد المحامين المشهورين فى قضايا الأراضي وبدأت خطتهم بالاستيلاء على القصر الذى تبلغ مساحته 500 متر من اجمالى المساحة الكلية للوقف البالغ أربعة أفدنه علما ان القصر يخضع لهيئة الآثار .

ورفض الرهبان ما يروج له أبناء الحارس بان حبيب باشا قام بوهب الأرض لهم حيث ان القصر مستأجر ولا يحق للمستأجر وهبها لأنها وقف لا يبع ولا يوهب الا بمعرفة دار الأوقاف القبطية برئاسة البابا شنودة الثالث .

وأشار الرهبان أنهم قاموا بتحرير أكثر من محضر بالواقعة وكان الرهبان انتقلوا من دير المحرق بالقوصية الى مدينة أسيوط حيث قاموا بالدخول الى حديقة القصر وقالوا ان " الأبناء حاولوا منعنا من الدخول الا اننا قمنا بالدخول ومعنا رهبان شيوخ منهم الراهب باخوميوس المحرقى وكيل الدير واحد شيوخ الرهبان الكبار حيث نعيش طوال ستة أيام فى العراء نهارا وليلا دون أن يتحرك مسئول لمتابعة الوضع وتم ارسال كافة استغاثات للجهات المعنية دون استجابة كما رفضت جريدتي الأهرام والأخبار نشر استغاثاتهم بشأن الواقعة.




هناك أيدي خفية تقف وراء الأسرة القبطية وتقوم بتحريضهم نظرا لارتفاع القيمة المالية لثمن القصر مؤكدا أن الأسرة القبطية فقيرة وغير متعلمة ولا تستطيع سلوك هذه الإجراءات بمفرده وليس لديها المال للإنفاق على تكاليف المحاماة وغيرها من الإجراءات

وأكد الرهبان على حقهم في استعادة ارض الدير وأنهم سوف يظلوا معتصمين حتى رد أملاك الوقف القبطي حيث رفع الرهبان لافتات تشير أن الأرض وقف للدير وليست للبيع " وطالب الرهبان بمساندتهم من جانب كافة المنظمات الحقوقية وتحرك الجهات المعنية ضد مافيا الاستيلاء على الاراضى وعدم المساس بأملاك الدير الذي يمثل علامة بارزة فى تاريخ الآثار والسياحة المصرية على المستوى العالمي حيث يعود تاريخ الدير للقرن الرابع الميلادي وتبارك المكان بزيارة العائلة المقدسة وتدشين اول مذبح بيد السيد المسيح .


----------



## أَمَة (6 أكتوبر 2009)

يا رب ارحم


----------



## lion_heart (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*نشرة الأخبار القبطية تتابع لليوم الثامن الاستيلاء علي ارض ملك لدير المحرق بأسيوط بوضع اليد و مافيا سرقة الأراضى و العقارات وراء الاستيلاء على ارض الدير و الأمن لا يحرك ساكنا*

*http://coptic-news.net/recordings_2/pages/deermhark2.html*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أكتوبر 2009)

فعلا خبر محزن جدا

يارب ارحمنا​


----------



## BITAR (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*لا تعليق*​


----------



## Ferrari (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*
ارض الدير ها ترجع بأذن المسيح

لان ربنا هايتعامل وهايحط ايده

شكراً على الخبر
*​


----------



## sara A (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا*
*والعذراء تقف مع ولادها*


----------



## man4truth (6 أكتوبر 2009)

يا ريت كلنا نتعاون مع رهبان الدير لرد هذه الأرض


----------



## GogoRagheb (6 أكتوبر 2009)

لا تعليق​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا لمرورك اخواتى 
امة
ويسوع ربى
وتاسونى كوينا
وبيتر
وفيرارى 
وسارة
ومان فور تروث
وجوجو
ربنا يبارككم ويرد ارض الدير بسلام​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2009)

كيرياليسون
شكرا للخبر


----------



## راشي (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يتصرف بقي معاهم ويرد بيته ويحافظ عليه

هما علشان عارفين مكانه الدير دا عندنا اية بيحاولو يستغلوا ضعافي النفوس بس ربنا موجود

شكرا علي الخبر​


----------



## zezza (6 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يتصرف و يدبر للخير 
اكيد العدرا مش هتسكت على كدة 
شكرا حبيبتى على الاخبار ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (6 أكتوبر 2009)

_عندى امل ان ينتهى الموضوع على خير وبأسرع وقت_
_ربنا يرد العقول الى رشدها_​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الرب قادر على ان يعيدها للدير ​مرسى على الخبر المحزن ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الاغراءات ( ملاييييييييييييين الجنيهات ) بتعمى العيون و القلوب للنفوس الجائعة
النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل


----------



## monmooon (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*العدرا مش هتسيب حقها ابداً 
ربنا موجود ​*


----------



## لهيب حب (17 أكتوبر 2009)

اصلي الحكاية وان بحثت ستسمع عن درنكه فكل مصيبة تاتي من هولاء ساكني تلك القرية والذين لم يكنوا من قبل سوي عمال زراعيين في اراضي القرية التي كان معظمها ان لم يكن اغلبها ملك للاقباط بالمحافظة وتاكدوا من كلامي ان اردتم فهم الاشهر في هذا علي مسوي المحاقظة وهناك اسماء بارزة منهم في الامر ولكن يطريقة ما الا وهي مايحاولون بها الان مع رهبان المحرق اصبحو ا بين ليلة وضحاها ملاك بعد ان كانوا مجرد عمال واظن ان مساندة رجل (------ ) وغيره لها كبير الاثر


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى لمروركم ومشاركاتكم واضافتكم الرائعة
ميرسى يا 
النهيسى
راشى
زيزا
salvation
صوفيا
ايرينى
منمن
لهيب الحب
شكراااااااااااااا لمروركم​


----------

